# Snook at Playalinda?



## deanpettit (Jun 12, 2010)

I've fished Playalinda Beach at Canaveral Seashore for years off and on, mostly rigged for whiting, pompano, and sometimes bluefish, but I was wondering, does anybody ever catch snook or tarpon from the surf there? I know they do farther south near Sebastian but I have never heard of either of them being caught at Playalinda.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah, I caught one last year about this time, during begining of mullet run, and he was a keeper too.


----------

